# [2006]  Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour



## acsobrin (Mar 1, 2006)

I am a considering buying my first time share at either the Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour.  Although the Grande Vista looks like a nicer resort, I am afraid it won't be very kid friendly.  I have three daughters ages 2, 4 and 5.

Does anyone have any suggestion as to wich of these resorts is more kid friendly?

Also, are they equally desirable when it comes to trading power?


----------



## JimC (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome to TUG!

I believe both will be very nice resorts for you.  Cypress Harbour is a bit more laid back and quieter.  All villas are dedicated two bedrooms.  After looking at both we bought at Cypress Harbour as it better met want we wanted and like.

Grande Vista will be much larger, has an on-site sit down restaurant.  It is also has one of the Nick Faldo golf intstitutes.  You can get a greater variety of villa sizes and lock-offs.  Grande Vista is also a member of the Florida Club (an extra +/-$30 per year for the ability to reserve directly at any one of four other Florida resorts -- but you can only do this at six months out).


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 1, 2006)

Both are very kid friendly.  I would say that young children would have fun at Grande Vista with the zero entry pool, kids pay room, etc.  There are more things for older kids at CH.


----------



## vacationfan (Mar 1, 2006)

*Marriott /Grand Vista*

Hello, new to this site , but glad I've joined!!
 We own at Cypress and really love it. Large units and beautiful landscaping all around. The amenities here are unbelievable. We travel w/o kids but have seen many(all ages) enjoying all the  onsite pools, play areas, beach house/gameroom, boats, PizzaHut, convenience store/coffeeshop  to name a few. They also have a lounge and patio poolside bar area that serve many varieties of alcohol and non-alcohol drinks.We are also pleased with the security, staff and privacy in units' deck/patio, not to mention the resort is surrounded by an 18 hole golf course...(how noisy can that be)?
 In all fairness to Grand Owners, we have toured there and have friends that own EOY there and can say that they are both Beautiful and well engineered Resorts. We like to argue in fun as to who owns the better resort!


----------



## CMF (Mar 1, 2006)

*Grande Vista Units may or may not belong to the FL Club.*



			
				JimC said:
			
		

> Grande Vista is also a member of the Florida Club (an extra +/-$30 per year for the ability to reserve directly at any one of four other Florida resorts -- but you can only do this at six months out).



Check to see if the unit you are buying [I assuming you are buying resale] belongs to the Florida Club if this is an important feature for you.  Not all weeks belong to the Florida Club.  My understanding is the FC came into existence in 1997 and that MGV is older, so units sold prior to the creation of the Florida Club 1997 do not belong to the FC.

Charles


----------



## laxmom (Mar 1, 2006)

*Been to both*

We actually were staying at Cypress when we toured and bought Grande Vista.  You really can't go wrong with either resort as they are both really nice.  Grande Vista does have the above mentioned zero entry pool.  They also have another pool across the lake from the main buildings that have these castle like architecture next to the pools with water cannons in them.  My kids had a ball shooting each other.  I think there are more pools which are easier to get to at Grande Vista. Both resorts have the paddle boats and so on.  I think it would boil down to if you wanted a lock-off or not. That was our deciding factor.  All the 2 bedrooms at Grande Vista are lock-offs while Cypress are straight 2 bedrooms.  Someone correct me if I am wrong as it has been awhile since we were there.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Mar 2, 2006)

.  All the 2 bedrooms at Grande Vista are lock-offs while Cypress are straight 2 bedrooms.  Someone correct me if I am wrong as it has been awhile since we were there.[/QUOTE]

Actually, the newest units at GV do not have lockoffs.  Turns out they didn't have sufficient parking to satisfy Orlando.  So if you purchase GV and the lockoff feature is important to you, make sure you purchase a unit with the lockoff feature.


----------



## abouna (Mar 2, 2006)

We just got back from Grande Vista (rental) and did the presentation for a $200.00 savings (had no intention of buying).

The Grande Vista two bedroom platinum season was about $6000 more than the Cypress Harbour tbr platinum. At the same time, they were really pushing the Horizon's property, only a little less that Cypress Harbour. 

My opinion about buying in Orlando is with so many timeshares in the area (five just from Marriott, two Hilton and two Starwood, not to mention the others!!!) you can rent just about anytime much cheaper or about the same as the yearly maintenance fee. They were quick to point out to us that Orlando is the most requested place, but it also has the most supply. For example, we stayed five nights on the Visa-Disney package for $1010.00 with tax in a two-bedroom villa. Included were two four-day Disney Magic Plus tickts worth $240 each. Subtrace the $480 and you are left with $530.00 for the room for five nights and then take out the extra $200 we saved for going to the presentation from that. You do the math. These offers are available all the time, especially if you book in advance (which you have to do anyway if you own there). We were there from 2/15-2/20, high season and the beginning of President's week! 

I booked an AAA rate for my brother's family at Cypress Harbour, 2 bedroom, same nights for $166/night.

As I said, I booked these in May 2005 for Feb. 2006, but if you own, you have to book at least that far out for a busy week.

You can also get plenty of "getaway" weeks from II if you want to go at less busy times for under $500.00 for a week in a 2 bedroom.

It just doesn't make sense to me to buy in Orlando.


----------



## acsobrin (Mar 2, 2006)

*Thanks to all!!!*

Thanks to all!!!  This has been very informative.  I'm glad I joined TUG.


----------



## JimC (Mar 2, 2006)

Interesting approach.  And as long as enough someones buy direct to create the inventory that holds true.  Having said that we bought our Cypress Harbour resale because of the very economics you mentioned.  A well priced resale in Orlando can give you the same economics as renting the deals without having to find the deal.


----------



## DanO (Mar 2, 2006)

Scott That's very interesting about the new units not being lock-offs. Seems to be plenty of room for parking on the west side to me. Are you referring specifically to the two buildings currently under construction. I've stayed in building 79 (I think) next to the new pool and they were all lock-offs.


----------



## CMF (Mar 2, 2006)

*Land too expensive.*

The sales rep that gave me the courtesy tour when I visited Orlando in January said that Marriott paid $1M per acre for the land that will have the new buildings that won't have lockoffs.  The county gov sees units that can be converted into two units as two separate condos and each is required to have it's own parking space.  Marriott thought that the land was to expensive for parking.


Charles


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 2, 2006)

I think the sales reasoning for creating non-lockoffs at GV is bunk.  Surely the Orlando interests would be served better by lockoffs drawing in more people than non-lockoffs where the 2nd bdrm is often wasted by those without kids.  I'm aware of Manor Club creating a 'lockoff section' when they were in vogue but never heard of it going in reverse before.  Obviously it enhances the value of the lockoff suites.  Did they reduce prices for the non-lockoffs at GV .. if not, how can they justify a higher price?

Br


----------



## abouna (Mar 2, 2006)

JimC said:
			
		

> Interesting approach.  And as long as enough someones buy direct to create the inventory that holds true.  Having said that we bought our Cypress Harbour resale because of the very economics you mentioned.  A well priced resale in Orlando can give you the same economics as renting the deals without having to find the deal.



It may be worth it as a resale, if you plan to use it all the time. They had a ton of incentives to by from them though. As an owner, for a two-week at CH for about $16000, I would have gotton about 290,000 rewards points plus no maintenance fee for this year. The trip from the points would be $4000 to $5000 so that lowers the price to about that of a resale. Always something to think about.

We own in Maui and deposited our week this year. With the bonus week we got, I was able to grab a one-bedroom at Disney's Old Key West last October when we had planned to go anyway. Got really lucky. Then renting when we were there last week, between me and my brother's villa, I got about 20,000 rewards points!


----------



## MikeM132 (Mar 14, 2006)

Are you sure the newest units at GV are not lockoffs? We stayed in a brand new unit last year that was a l/0. There are supposedly the last 2 buildings under construction (but not yet open). Prior to these, I understood all GV units were lock-offs, even in the West Village.


----------



## pointhound (Mar 14, 2006)

*Grande Vista Developer Prices*



			
				abouna said:
			
		

> We just got back from Grande Vista (rental) and did the presentation for a $200.00 savings (had no intention of buying).
> 
> The Grande Vista two bedroom platinum season was about $6000 more than the Cypress Harbour tbr platinum. At the same time, they were really pushing the Horizon's property, only a little less that Cypress Harbour.
> 
> ...



What is Marriott charging for a 2 BR Grande Vista Platinum unit these days?


----------



## abouna (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't remember exactly but it was about $24,000


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Apr 23, 2013)

abouna said:


> We just got back from Grande Vista (rental) and did the presentation for a $200.00 savings (had no intention of buying).
> 
> The Grande Vista two bedroom platinum season was about $6000 more than the Cypress Harbour tbr platinum. At the same time, they were really pushing the Horizon's property, only a little less that Cypress Harbour.
> 
> ...



How did you learn about the Visa-Disney package. Would like to get one of those. Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2013)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> How did you learn about the Visa-Disney package. Would like to get one of those. Thanks!



Realize that this thread is over 7 years old. The person you are quoting may not even frequent these parts any more. They have't logged in since May 2012.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 23, 2013)

The Florida Marriott resorts are discussed frequently on TUG; a search brings up many with this one from Nov '12 being the most recent I've found that compares Cypress Harbour and Grande Vista specifically:

Cypress Harbour vs. Harbour Lake vs. Grande Vista

This thread that was brought out of mothballs is being closed, and several of the new posts in it have been moved to the linked thread.


----------

